# How long will it burn? Fact finding experiment



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought some tall candles in glass in the "Everything is a dollar" Store

And I also picked up some smaller LED flashlight and some duralast batteries 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Good stuff for bartering After SHTF 
This way I will know what I got if asked

My son asked me "Which one would give the most hours of light?"

So,,,,,,, At 9:00 I lit the candle and the flashlight with fresh batteries 3-AAA 
This way I will know what I got if asked

Which one will last longest? I'll post the results 

These are for bartering not, Part of my supplies <---should that P be capitalized?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

duplicate post


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I had that same kitchen table, good table but the plates clacked on it..
I'll vote for the candle.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I vote candle too. I'm investing more into candles currently. Before it was batteries. Diversify your portfolio


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You may want to consider looking at these the reusable glass is about 2 1/4" x 8" @ $1.00 ea 
But we'll see how good they are


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

That's a good price. Depending where I was I'd have different needs . The flashlight can give off more light and is wind/water proof so I'd save if and the batteries for emergency and have the candles for home lighting and heat. The heat output for a candle is small but it is something of value still. Both can be used for signaling/communication.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

They look kinda like those catholic candles they sell at Walmart


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Expensive but in the long run a rechargeable battery setup is your best bet. That's the way I went several years ago with a tiny (10 watt) solar system that was portable and enloop batteries


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Expensive but in the long run a rechargeable battery setup is your best bet. That's the way I went several years ago with a tiny (10 watt) solar system that was portable and enloop batteries


My next purchase ^^^^^^^^^ you can find these everywhere, but seen any that can be set up to be switched off?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have recently begun rechargeable batteries as well. They last longer and have more power. I get 10000 lumens out of my Thrunites. ( Good sturdy flashlights that will last years. ) There is an initial investment but there is a real savings long term and will outlast regular batteries by far. I still keep regular batteries as they will last 10 years they say. they are just not renewable. I vote the candle. I am stocking plenty of candles. ( Hurricane area )


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> My next purchase ^^^^^^^^^ you can find these everywhere, but seen any that can be set up to be switched off?


you can get these at Wally's for about $10 they have a off and on switch. They are more of a spotlight than
a floodlight. They make a great handheld flashlight. I have them mounted up high shining down on my driveway.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

10/27/15
OK it's been nearly 15 hours and the candle has more than 1/2 to go and the flashlight is still bright 


READ ****

10/28/15
Ok up date,, Well over 24 hr and the LED light is starting to dim
The candle is a little over 1/2 gone

10/29/15
It is now past midnight 27 hours -- The flashlight is looking weak but still giving off
a usable amount of light.

The candle still has about 40% to go.
I'm going to bed we'll see what we have in the morning.
Even when the flashlight goes out I'll let the candle burn until it's all gone.

Then you can judge if they are worth $1 at the everything is a dollar store

10/29/15 3:30 PM -- 42 1/2 hours the flashlight is getting dim to the point
of not being useful -- so I'm calling it dead at 3:30

THE FLASHLIGHT LASTED 42 1/2 hours 
The candle is still burning we'll see how long


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Candle----------- 63 1/2
flashlight---------42 1/2 hours


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The candle will go four days. The flash light 12 hours. That's my bet.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> you can get these at Wally's for about $10 they have a off and on switch. They are more of a spotlight than
> a floodlight. They make a great handheld flashlight. I have them mounted up high shining down on my driveway.


FYI I have one of those same lights from Walmart. It was great and I will buy more, but mine lasted about 1 1/2 years before the light faded to a fine pinpoint . But being solar I still think they have a value for off grid power!

If the grid was gone, I'd like to have a dozen of these to either post for (small) area light or as hand held flashlites.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PCH5150 said:


> FYI I have one of those same lights from Walmart. It was great and I will buy more, but mine lasted about 1 1/2 years before the light faded to a fine pinpoint . But being solar I still think they have a value for off grid power!
> 
> If the grid was gone, I'd like to have a dozen of these to either post for (small) area light or as hand held flashlites.


 They may just need new batteries -- you can get then at Wally world

also they might make a good battery charger for AA batteries


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> They may just need new batteries -- you can get then at Wally world
> 
> also they might make a good battery charger for AA batteries


I will look into that!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> They may just need new batteries -- you can get then at Wally world
> 
> also they might make a good battery charger for AA batteries


If I recall they are an odd voltage, not 1.2-1.5 V like AA or AAA


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

yes they are off just a little on the voltage. flashlights take like 1.5 and the batteries in the solar lights are I think 1.3
but they still work I have tried it.,,,,,,,, mmmmm sounds like an experiment is due.
see how long to charge them up
and see how long they will burn in a flashlight


----------



## Survive7 (Mar 24, 2014)

What happens if candel goes out after 24 hrs ? ( strong wind...) Is there another way to relight it besides extra long matches ?



budgetprepp-n said:


> Candle----------- 63 1/2
> flashlight---------42 1/2 hours


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Survive7 said:


> What happens if candel goes out after 24 hrs ? ( strong wind...) Is there another way to relight it besides extra long matches ?


Hummmmmmmm,,,, Maybe an extra long stick?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Survive7 said:


> What happens if candel goes out after 24 hrs ? ( strong wind...) Is there another way to relight it besides extra long matches ?


Good point,,, still she got very good burn time out of a "24 hr candle".


----------



## mtviolet (Jun 28, 2015)

A piece of dry spaghetti makes a good lighter for those types of candles.


----------

